# Anyone seen this yet?



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I know Glock has been in the .380 game for a while but there were never made available to us. I am pretty excited about this one!

http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-Sports/2014/01/01/Glock-n-Roll-Renowned-Gun-Maker-Introducing-13-4-Ounce-380-For-Concealed-Carry


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Very cool slim design. This would be appealing to buy as a CCW .380


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Glock official it appears here it is! 

[ame="http://youtu.be/i8C5Y4r5FDk"]http://youtu.be/i8C5Y4r5FDk[/ame]


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

A new player in the pocket pistol category.

Been looking at some of the little pocket pistols in 380 and 9mm.
I have always been impressed in the way Bersa Thunder 380 (Walther PPK knock off) can and will shoot almost any ammo on the shelf at the local Wallmart and reloads, without a hitch, but the thing is 20 + ounces empty.
Looking for something a bit lighter (poly) for the front pocket. 

Been looking at the Colt mustang knock off, Sig P238 also the Kahr P380 is on my list.
I'll add the Glock G42 to my list and hope the trigger is as good or better than it's big brothers.
Thanks for post this Bonecrusher.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I was looking at the Colt Mustang too. Very nice pistol. I was also looking very hard at the Kimber, but the price they are asking for it was too extreme. I settled on the Sig. It has cycled every brand of cheap aluminum or brass cases and every box of expensive hollow point rounds. I'm curious if the Glock will get the same reviews. It seems they will price it well above the S&W Bodyguard.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Minnowhead thanks for the report on your Sig.

As of now the P238 is at the top of my list of potential buys.
Wish the Mustang was a little less pricy.

The Bodygard is a very nice pistol, it just does not feel good in my hand same with the Beretta Pico and LCP.

Would like to see Hickok 45 do a video on the G 42.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Blue Pike said:


> I'll add the Glock G42 to my list and hope the trigger is as good or better than it's big brothers.


Glock factory trigger is 5.5 pounds if my memory is correct. That's perfect for a carry pistol. I've installed a few 3.5 pound conmectors and end up getting double taps with these pistols at the range. I still use them shooting targets, but would never carry them. I hope Glock stays with the 5.5


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Freelance writer Gil Horman's view of the G42.

Trigger pull ---- Seven pounds + on his gun.

http://www.americanrifleman.org/articles/glock-g42-380acp-pocket-pistol


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I did see and read a few reviews about the trigger pull, I'm not too concerned about this. A little internal polish job and practice and this pistol will be gold  now you guys got me wanting one now!


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Yea that seven pound trigger may or may not be a good thing. As you say Ezbite, the trigger can be worked on.

I'll be checking the G42 out for sure; if it feels good in the hand it will more than likely knock the Kahr out of the lineup.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

sold my kahr pm40, couldnt hit a bucket at 5 yards with it


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

There is an article in this months guns and ammo about it. It said that the trigger pull is the same as full size glocks. That was one the best attributes when compared to other manufacturers.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Ive wanted to add a 380 to the collection for a few months, and was very close to getting a Colt Mustang XSP. I went to look at the Colt over the weekend.saw the G42, and had an opportunity to look at the Colt and G42 side by side.

I REALLY like the Colt! It is much smaller than the G42, felt super solid, smooth, and much sexier. If I already had a 380, and was looking for a second to add to the collection, it would have come home with me.

The Glock..well, it is a Glock, only smaller. Not as small as the Colt, but much smaller than the G26. Still possible to pocket carry with the right pants/cargo shorts.

The Colt was $225 more expensive (G42 @ $450/ Mustang @ $675). There are still a few items on my wish list, and with the lower price, the Glock will fit in nicely with its bigger brothers.

I will probably pick-up a G42 when they are available (there was a waiting list). Im Just waiting to read some real-world reports, and hopefully an opportunity to actually shoot one before making a purchase. They were really not able to give me any indication of when they would have them in stock, but I expect to wait a few monthsI MIGHT even be able to find some 380 ammo by then!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Went to Vance Outdoors today and they had a Glock 42 for display only. Gentleman (Lloyd) was nice enough to let handle it for a bit. Very nice handgun. Was surprised at the weight. Fit and felt good. Didnt care for the sights too much though. What really blew me away was the Colt Mustang. Dammmnnn. Just might be worth the extra cash over the Glock. Also looked at a Kimber Solo that was on sale to members only. (Think it was like 579) Wasnt a bad little handgun either.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I've never shot the mustang. I have the sig p238 and it's a fantastic pistol. I've handled the colt and they are very close in platform. Sigs night sights are pretty darn sweet.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Dovans said:


> Went to Vance Outdoors today and they had a Glock 42 for display only. Gentleman (Lloyd) was nice enough to let handle it for a bit. Very nice handgun. Was surprised at the weight. Fit and felt good. Didnt care for the sights too much though. What really blew me away was the Colt Mustang. Dammmnnn. Just might be worth the extra cash over the Glock. Also looked at a Kimber Solo that was on sale to members only. (Think it was like 579) Wasnt a bad little handgun either.


Same here...I was there yesterday and seen it, nice looking little gun, will probably sell like hotcakes once it becomes available.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I picked up a G42 over the weekend, and my wife and I put 200 rounds through it without any problems. Shoots and feels good in the hands. Certainly not in the same class as the Mustang, but not in the same price range either. Nothing special&#8230;.it is just a Glock. 

I completely agree about the cheap sights&#8230;.again, it&#8217;s a Glock&#8230;I&#8217;m looking to upgrade the sights on all of them.

The size took some getting used to, but we started shooting it pretty well in the end. I plan to take it back to the range this weekend, put another few boxes of ball through, and a box of HP&#8230;if I can find any. But, since it is about 25% more expensive to shoot than 9mm, it will probably not see a lot of range time in the long run.


----------

